# Marine Recon Website



## mrob (Dec 22, 2012)

cleared this with Mara before posting..

A new website just launched a couple days ago, www.marinerecon0321.com, I believe by the same guy who maintains the Recon facebook page. It's still under construction and covers most of the general information already out there, but for those who are interested in Recon, this looks like it will become a great resource.


----------



## devilbones (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks pretty cool.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 23, 2012)

Didn't think Recon would be sporting multicam, the Corps is pretty dead set on their units keeping to MARPAT except in some instances like with Marsoc. Besides, MARPAT works pretty damn good, still a good pic and seems like a neat website.


----------



## Red Ryder (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw the same pic saying it was SF doing MFF training...


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Dec 23, 2012)

La Roux said:


> I saw the same pic saying it was SF doing MFF training...


 
Yea that makes sense and looks familiar.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 23, 2012)

That picture is of SOF personnel at the MFF ATIC, it could be folks from any number of SOF units that attend that course.


----------



## dknob (Dec 25, 2012)

i thought it was strictly a pic of SF


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 25, 2012)

I HIGHLY doubt that those are 0321's in the photo.  I just don't see it being the case.  I would say that there's a small possibility that they're CSO's, however I really just can't imagine those being straight Bn Recon guys.


----------

